# How well travelled is your pet ?



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

We are off to Poland in Aug and that will bring it up to 14 countries our collie "Bobby" has been to.

Has your pet (not the good lady in doors) been to more !!!

Chris


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No but ours have travelled several thousand nautical miles on ships - (all three of the wightlink ferries via Lymington and Yarmouth plus a few Red Funnel miles)


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Charlie the greyhound as flown on a number of occasions and of course France spain etc.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Our Staffy doesn't come with us. He is not a good traveler. As a rescue dog and having had 4 homes before we got him 7 years ago, if he does go in the car he becomes very agitated and we think that he thinks he is going back to the kennels. Daft lad.

Johnny F


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi Johnny F

What a daft dog, he doesn't know what he's missing !!

Bobby wont' travel in the car but is more that happy in the motorhome as long as he sits in the passenger seat.

Chris


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

*How well travelled is your pet?*

Tools our Birman cat has travelled abourd our trawler yacht to: France, Italy, Corsica, Sardinia, Aeolian Islands, Sicily, Croatia, Greece, Turkey. Then on board our motorhome to: Scotland, Ireland, Wales, France, Germany, Switzerland, Portugal, Spain.

I think that may beat the 14!

Going to Holland, Denmark, Sweden and Norway soon!

Happy wanderers we three.

Brian.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Jabulile has been to:

France, Germany, Holland, Belgium, Austria, Italy, Spain, Czech Republic,
Poland, Slovakia, Slovenia, Hungary, Croatia, Switzerland, Portugal, Lichtenstein, Luxembourg.

Oh I forgot Wales


----------



## venturer (May 1, 2005)

*How well traveled is your pet?*

Oh, oh, I forgot the Balearics if that counts!!!

Brian.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello all 

I am new to this forum lark but I can't stop reading its fascinating. 

We have two dachshunds one Vicky is perfect sits there with glum look on face but very placid until she gets out - she hates small children, large children actually any children in general but couldn't eat a whole one - she's tried! We control her with swift slap and muzzle scares everyone away. 

Our other, Sweep is a different tale! lovely any other time till in a vehicle then he howls for Britain from start to finish only time he shuts up is if he has had a long walk beforehand and is tired out.

Any advice would be helpful? obviously long walks beforehand are not always possible we have tried usual doping tablets and sitting on knee consoling but he is no better. Even drugs from Vets don't seem to make any difference, daren't use the ultra strong as knocked him out all day - mmm not a bad thought though. :roll: 

We are new to Motorhoming and are quite disappointed so far with the hound from hell. Just done 40 min trip to Halifax and need to lay down in darkened room to recover. 8O 

Janet xx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Only ireland, france and spain so far!! Feel very unadventurace(spelling!) compared to some.

Takeflight - any tips on dogs and aeroplanes?? we seriously thought about taking Gypsy to the USA with us but chickened out when she had to go "freight" and heard some horror stories about the way they are treated.

Greenasthegrass - please try not to slap your dog when she is aggressive it often makes it worse. (getting a slap when children are around = I hate children even more!)

I would seriously think about getting a qualified behaviourist out to diagnose why your dog howls in the motorhome. There is no point in working on problem until you really know WHY the dog is doing it. It can be anything from fear to excitement and as you can imagine both of those reasons would need a completely different approach when treating the dog! Look at coape.com a website where you can find a behaviourist working in your area.

Pat


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for advice Pat but would rather she did not bite anyone and the swift slap does work more than saying "don't do that". I've only lived with dachshunds for 41 years! coape.com appears not to work for me but thanks for trying. Even the vet is at a loss.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Greenasthegrass

Sorry to hear that coape.com did not work for you. 

I have worked for vets for over 30 years (I am a qualified pet behaviour therapist) and I can tell you that, as most of them will admit (in private!), they know very little about behaviour problems. Why should they?? Behaviour Therapy has moved on dramatically in the last few years and Coape are at the forefront with lots of new understanding and techniques being researched all the time.

Muzzle by all means but if your dog is still aggressive after the slap then is it really working?? hmmm... methinks a new approach is called for. We are all still learning  . 

Pat


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Pat

The slap does work I just don't like doing it. I tend to pick her up usually as she is very cute looking and attracts children I am paranoid when they are around and people seem to let them just go up to dogs as if they are cuddly teddy bears. She does hate the muzzle but we have practiced alot and for short times will wear it without rubbing her nose off. 8O 

I am more troubled by Sweepie - we have just been for a jaunt and we have narrowed it down to him getting all excited so sat him in the front with a harness on my lap and he did slightly reduce but still for the whole duration. Think may have to now put up and shut up - thanks for your advices anyway. 

Regards.

Janet


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Precious travels with us always, but I am not sure how many countries she has visited so far, but plenty. In the motorhome she travels mostly in her crate, which fits under the dining table. She seems most comfortable there. Dian's lap is the alternative spot, but it is not near as safe for her.

Airplanes are a whole other dilema. Wwe have to be sure to take a carrier that will allow her in the cabin. Delta does, and she stays in a soft dog bag with venting, zippered sides and top. The worst scenario is long flights with a short transfer between since there are not doggy toilets onboard or in the airport lounges. So Jacksonville to Atlanta, Atlanta to London is a real race each time we land.

Slight fustration came about upon visiting the lovely UK because pets need to see a vet for check-up, worming and ticks not less than 24 hours before crossing into the UK and not more than 48 hours. So when we arrived in the motorhome in Germany we got Precious to a vet, but unfortunately the time stamp upon ferry time was two hours after the deadline on the end of the weekend. Those two hours, really buracrecy, cost Dian and Precious two nights in a hotel in Calais whiule I crossed on the ferry with the coach to make an appointment with friends the next day.

I think she enjoys travelling and after once leaving her with a boarding home for two weeks and seeing her sad eyes it makes us happier too.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

3 Parson Jack Russells 4, 8 and 16

We live IOM. 4 year old is congenitally deaf and 16 year old has cataracts

We have visted

all 4 countries of UK

Ireland
France
Belgium
Luxembourg
Netherlands
Denmark
Sweden
Germany
Czech 
Slovak
Poland
Andorra
Spain
portugal

They love travelling, hate being locked in the van for longer ferry trips love the Brittany ferries kennels on the most recent ships ....and the little one hates vets

We use a vet at our start point for return home, which we usually do at speed and somtimes as an unbroken journey.

Last 6 trips this has been Sitges Spain. Its about 24 hours including a sleep break through Andorra to St Malo or Caen or 14 hours non stop.

Our vet speaks English and said he was familiar with the regulations

All six times he administered Pfizer Stronghold against ticks. Each time we were allowed to travel until last time. Stronghold is not on the approved list, never has been. We were told this at 22.00 checking in for the 23.30. No vet in Oustehamm at tat time of nght for non emergency.

had to overnight and then find a vet 08.00 on Saturday morning so we could travel 09.00 Sunday. Brittany ferries allowed late check in so we were 24 hours!

By then we had missed three ferries home and a fourth was full so instaed of arriving back 18.00 Friday it was o7.00 Monday, work straight away, no time to unpack!

We stayed wild so lost nothing except vet fees, which our regular has agreed to refund.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Thieawin

Are these the real Parson Jacks with the long legs and the beautifully shaped head. I love those dogs. The little chaps are nice enough, but the longer legs make all the difference.

I presume they all have four legs. :lol: :lol: And now we have "gone Manx", what does thieawin mean? I know thie is a Manx word as my old boss, Barry Kennaugh is a Manxman, and he taught us all how to pronounce his name within two minutes of arriving on the scene!  

Regards


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

One, the old girl, is a JR fox terrier cross, 1/4 fox terrier 3/4 long legged JR

Two is pure wire haired Parson russell long legged, a rescue dog, left by its owners in an outside concrete pen for 6 months after purchase, very highly strung but loving and gentle

Three is a pure sister, but three litters later, to two, and suffers from the doggy equivalent to dwarfism, so short legs and missing bones in her ears.

Their names are Levi, Zippy and, wait for it, Zeberdy

Zippy the deaf one, is very long haired, a fluff ball.

Thie is Manx equivalent to Irish or Scots tigh = house. Awin is river as in Afton, Avon, Awin, Abhainn. We have a river in the back garden, its the name of the house.

Thie Veg is little house (tigh beg) or out door loo


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

One of my Great Danes took in the 7 big EU counties on 2005.

2004 he went down south to La Manga in Spain buy hellish long drive and way to hot for him when we were there.

This year both my Great Danes did Bordeaux with no problems.

So my two are fine but must be careful of to hotter climes :wink:


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

I usually travel with 4 pomeranians and 2 mini smooth daxies......they all LOVE the van...we have 3 folding pens that fix together so they have their freedom on site to make a huge pen and they can run in and out of the van and play outside safely.
So far they have only travelled to england, france and portugal from our home here in spain, but 2 of my poms flew from USA via Idaho- Chicago - New York - to Madrid when I bought them, I was a nervous wreck with worry....they came out the box wagging their tales and licking us....amazing......
Next year we hope to travel to Poland for a change......we love france and portugal that much its a struggle to go anywhere else !
25 years ago we used to travel with a Balinese cat and a Yorkie......so we've ALWAYS been mad !!
Obviously, we never travel in july and august with them......far too hot.....they prefer to relax in the shade near our pool !! Spoilt brats !!!!!!
Happy pet travelling
Lynda


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

Our three love the MH and Nikki the Lurcher is very cunning when we are loading up for a jaunt making sure he gets on board early then refuses to move from the driving seat until we are ready to go and then he will only go for a pre departure wee under protest. 

Howling dog? I am no specialist but perhaps if the dog is able to live in the van for a few hours a day when it is mobile so that it becomes "part of the house" then things may setle? After a week or so then a very short drive, five minutes possibly or even less at a time to build up some famialiarity. Just a thought. 

Our other two, a Westie cross and a border collie both love their adventures in the Pilote too. thank goodness they do all travel well and so enjoy their trips with us it makes life so much more enjoyable for all. 

Shen


----------

